# Catered for 100



## bad santa (Sep 8, 2013)

Fed 100 guests at a wedding party last night, the bride chose a menu of 3 meats and 2 sides, which was brisket, pulled pork, sausage, pintos, corn casserole, and cole slaw. Since the bride was having a cup cake table instead of a traditional wedding cake, I made a large pan of Sopapilla cheesecake as some Lagniappe from me to her and her guests. Got to the place and set up the pit and serving line, then the rains came. Fortunately the rain only lasted little more than an hour, so the party took place as planned, with just a little mud added to the mix. Here's some pics from the cook and aftermath of the food service.

 The butts readied and rubbed.













Catered Party 001.JPG



__ bad santa
__ Sep 8, 2013






The briskets done up with kosher salt and coarse cracked black pepper













Catered Party 004.JPG



__ bad santa
__ Sep 8, 2013






The butts and briskets on the pit and getting ready for the smoke and heat. Butts are going to be dripping their goodness onto the briskets below.













Catered Party 005.JPG



__ bad santa
__ Sep 8, 2013






Wrapping the butts with an added combination of peach and mango nectars to the pan.













Catered Party 007.JPG



__ bad santa
__ Sep 8, 2013






*Sopapilla Cheesecake *

2 - 8 oz. cans of crescent roll dough

2 - 8 oz. packages of cream cheese

1 cup of sugar

1 tsp of vanilla or almond extract

1/2 cup of butter, melted

1/2 cup cinnamon sugar

*Procedure*

Using a 9 x13 pan, unroll 1 package of the crescent roll and line the bottom of the pan, flattening and pinching the edges together.

Mix the cream cheese, 1 cup sugar, and the extract together.

unroll the other roll of crescent roll dough and place on top of the cream cheese mixture.

Pour the melted over the top of of the dough and sprinkle with the cinnamon sugar.

Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.

This is the cream cheese layer on top of the dough.













Catered Party 010.JPG



__ bad santa
__ Sep 8, 2013






The second layer of dough added













Catered Party 011.JPG



__ bad santa
__ Sep 8, 2013






The butter and cinnamon added and ready to bake. This dessert is good...













Catered Party 017.JPG



__ bad santa
__ Sep 8, 2013






The butts in pans and the briskets wrapped in paper working through the stall.













Catered Party 020.JPG



__ bad santa
__ Sep 8, 2013






The pit doing it's thing like it suppose to, fire in one end, TBS smoke coming out the other, and the meat in the middle...













Catered Party 023.JPG



__ bad santa
__ Sep 8, 2013






Didn't have time to take pictures while slicing  and serving, but got a few after the guest had been served and we had a chance to sit down, relax and enjoy a beverage and a bite.













Catered Party 024.JPG



__ bad santa
__ Sep 8, 2013


















Catered Party 026.JPG



__ bad santa
__ Sep 8, 2013


















Catered Party 029.JPG



__ bad santa
__ Sep 8, 2013


















Catered Party 033.JPG



__ bad santa
__ Sep 8, 2013


















Catered Party 030.JPG



__ bad santa
__ Sep 8, 2013






Thanks for looking.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks like it all went . I always liked the Sopapilla cheesecake. As always you did a fantastic job.

happy smoken.

David


----------

